# Perfect Hole



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

If you could design your own personal bass hole what would it consist of?


----------



## fishingwithjohnnyjohnson (Jan 2, 2010)

Moving water over rocks, back eddie, 4ft deep, undercut bank with tree roots into the water, Fat Pig Daddy Smallie waitn' for dinner...my line in the water, presenting his meal.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

all six pounders


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

hungry six pounders


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

bass that eat six pounders....


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

fishingwithjohnnyjohnson said:


> Moving water over rocks, back eddie, 4ft deep, undercut bank with tree roots into the water, Fat Pig Daddy Smallie waitn' for dinner...my line in the water, presenting his meal.


you just described the fishing equivalent to the perfect woman!


----------

